# Gravel how thick?



## ThomasB (Jun 1, 2020)

When using gravel how thick should it be? With the gas bubbles and all how thick to try and control it. Or just do vacuuming more often. It's a 125 gal it will house peacocks and haps.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like to use enough substrate so it's just above the plastic trim on the bottom of the tank, this can range from 1" to 1.5 inches.

I actually prefer using a sand substrate since I find it more natural and the fish seem to enjoy picking it up and moving it around.


----------

